# Does anyone have Mark Richmond's contact info.



## micky (Apr 6, 2020)

Good morning. I remember sitting in Mark's VW years ago having a rather in depth discussion about speakers mounted under the knee of the driver and passenger with the tweeters mounted in the door but by the B pillar aiming forward. I recall him saying something about having the midbass crossed out of the stereo but it was still there. Needless to say, I want to knock 20 years of dust off of my install skills and put a stereo in my wife's new Jeep and damn it if I am going to do it SQ will be a priority. Since the factory Jeep locations are horrid, I wanted to speak with him about the possibility of floor mounts in a Jeep. 

Thanks.
J. Micky Fullen
Team Pioneer - way back in the day


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

He lives around the corner from me and we still hang out every once in a while. I remember the car and the build, but I don't recall anything weird with the crossovers. What do you want me to ask? I'll see what he remembers.


----------

